# Best nude lipstick for nc15-nc20 skin?



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 15, 2009)

hi everyone, 
so i was wondering which would be the best nude lip for me, im about an nc15 or nc20 skintone. i dont want to lookwashed out, i want it to look pretty on me, so anyone have any suggestions. greatly appreciated! thankyou so much, kaz x x x x


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 15, 2009)

I like Creme D'Nude on me (NC15)!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Aug 15, 2009)

i second creme d'nude! (nc20 here)


----------



## cambria_va (Aug 15, 2009)

I also like Creme D'Nude as well as Boy Bait Creme sheen, I like to put Boy Bait over Creme D'nude but it was L/E  I hear it will be coming out again in the fall though. I also love them both on their own. (NC20)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm an NC15 and Creme D'Nude is my fave nude ever.


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 15, 2009)

My favorite is "Hug Me". I'm NC15 fyi...


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 16, 2009)

im nc 15 - I agree with the above posters - creme d'nude!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2009)

i really like hue lipstick. it's slightly pink but that stops me looking dead! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so that is my fave nude lipstick.


----------



## Sashan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hue is my fav too. The pinky tones are just enough to give my lips a boost of colour, so I don't look completely washed out.


----------



## Caderas (Aug 16, 2009)

i'm surprised no one's given any love to Myth yet!  that's always named!  i have Myth and Blankety, and Myth looks better with my skin tone (NC15/20).


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 16, 2009)

Hue is my favourite.


----------



## anothersoul (Aug 17, 2009)

I like Pervette and Myth, NC15 here


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm nc 20, I love subculture lipliner with myth lipstick over the top (without the lipliner it makes me look dead) and then I usually put either Sugarrimmed or Bare Necessity dazzleglasses over the top.


----------



## cipelica (Aug 22, 2009)

creme d nude - more beige
hue - more pinky


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 25, 2009)

This is a tough one, eye colours wouldnt really matter would it haha.
i have bluey green eyes. i was going towards creme d'nude but now im confused they both sound lovely, ill ask he mua to test them on me. im going for a mac consultation soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## user79 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hue and Angel


----------



## Tahti (Aug 25, 2009)

Creme d'Nude, Hue or Myth. All lovely! Hue IMO is prettiest, I think it's a glaze so I doesn't give you the corpse lips effect, but still comes out very pretty.


----------



## User38 (Aug 25, 2009)

all the above, but depending on the pigmentation of your lips  (not your skin color !)  you could also try Cream in your cofee, or Shy girl.


----------

